# Tufão Haishen - Japão



## Revenge (6 Set 2020 às 16:13)

> *Japão pede retirada de quase seis milhões de pessoas com aproximação do tufão Haishen*



https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...ssoas-com-aproximacao-do-tufao-haishen-633438


----------



## Toby (7 Set 2020 às 07:06)

https://www.kma.go.kr/eng/weather/images/radar.jsp


----------

